# T-Jet Factory Phase II List



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

TThis is Revision "G"

We have 80 Shareholders. We are 179 shares short of the goal of 1000 shares!


Here is the updated list as of 9PM, April 28th, 2009

The TJET FACTORY.................... 

We've had a lot of fun and stirred up tons of interest with the recent thread on both the Howl list and Hobbytalk. I want to take the TJET FACTORY idea to the next phase................... IT IS STILL HYPOTHETICAL and market research is ongoing. My Recording Secretary, Dennis, will carry on the Shares list with the following changes....... You can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. The purpose for this method is to better keep track of you all should this actually become a reality. Hey, you never know................

Here are some important facts and objectives I would like to state and accomplish in this phase of the operation.

1) The Tjet Factory will be a partnership. I have brought onboard my longtime friend and expert manufacturing specialist, Dan Esposito. Together Mr Esposito and I will see this venture thru PHASE II. I will be CEO and CFO and Mr. Esposito will be our COO. With our extensive knowledge of manufacturing via CAD design, development, injection molding, and Mechanical and Processs Engineering, Mr. Esposito and I feel we have the capabilities to see this project thru to production.

2) Our objective is to plan, design, develop, test, and manufacture the entire Thunderjet solid rivit 1963 rolling chassis in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

3) The chassis will be designed and assembled to the original tolerances and dimensions as drawn on Aurora's blueprints. Yes, I have or can obtain that vital information.

4) Parts, armature, magnets, etc may be offered later for seperate sale but the initial plan is a rolling functional chassis.

5) The initial investment of $50,000.00 for startup costs to get to production is still the goal. Your ROI (return on investment) is still finished product at cost to the extent of your investment. IE, you invest $500.00 and the chassis cost $5.00 to manufacture. You get 100 chassis for free.

To this end I want to start the Shares List for Phase II.

Bob Beers 100 shares
Dan Esposito 100 shares

Remember, you can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. Let's see where PHASE II takes us people, and thank you for all your support to this point.

CEOBOB


From the desk of the recording secretary.......

I have put all of this information into an Excel spreadsheet. This enables the count of shares to be added by a much smarter and infallible means than me. It also enables me to alphabetize all of the names entered at the click of a mouse. So if your name "disappears" from the bottom of the list, please look for it in it's appropriate alphabetical spot on the rest of the list, it will still be there. If it is not, let me know and I will fix it. This list will also enable CEO BOB and me in our efforts to find you, if we ever get to the magic number of "1000" shares, as the database will have your email address in it also. With just a click of the mouse we will be able to email the whole "T-Jet Factory Employee List". Also, I will be posting this list, minus emails, to this list and any others that are participating, once or twice per day! That will occur about 12PM & 6PM. For those of you that are reading this for the first time and are wondering what the heck is going on, I have uploaded a file to the HOWL list's home page. It is listed under "FILES" and is called The BJET Info! There should be a link here in this email somewhere that will take you to the home page.


If you want to be added to the list please email me directly, or post via the HOWL list. So I do not miss your post, please put the following in the subject line; Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - Updated List! We would also like to have your email address, so that we can contact you later if necessary, and the list/board which you frequent. We will not publish your email address to the list when we post the totals. Thanks much!

I need the email addresses for the following guy; No one at the moment! 
If there are question marks following your name, that means we need to know where you "hang out".

Shares are $50 each!

T-Jet Chassis Phase II List

#	NAME	SHARES	LIST
1	???	2	HT
2	Alan Van Doren	1	HOWL
3	Bob Beers - CEO	100	HOWL
4	Bob Marketos	4	HOWL
5	Bob Mauge	6	HOWL
6	Bob Raymond	10	HOWL
7	Brad Morgan	2	HOWL
8	Charlie Benson	20	HOWL
9	Chris DeAngelis	10	HOWL
10	Cliff Manley	2	HOWL
11	Curtis Adams	100	BAYHOGG
12	Dan Mueller	100	HOWL
13	Dan Esposito	100	???
14	Dave Huddle	4	HOWL
15	Dave Reese	2	HOWL
16	Dave Rock	2	HOWL
17	Dave Street	2	HT
18	Dave Terp	2	HOWL
19	David Martin	1	HOWL&HT
20	David Parker	10	HOWL
21	David Wilson	2	HOWL&HT
22	Dennis Sieck	10	HOWL
23	Doug Grey	2	HOWL
24	Edward Koshefsky	1	HT
25	Eric Diemer	4	HOWL
26	Gary Boyd	2	HOWL
27	Gene Hedden	4	HOWL
28	Geoff Drake	4	HOWL
29	George Cooley	2	HOWL
30	Greg Carpenter	2	HOWL
31	Gregory Sikora	5	HOWL
32	James Jordan	4	HOWL
33	Jason Pickerell	2	HT
34	Jeff Clemence	25	HOWL
35	Jeff Solarz	5	HOWL
36	Jerry Schmoyer	10	HOWL
37	Jim "Slot Pro" Nagy	10	HOWL
38	Jim Pande	2	HT
39	Jim Smith	2	HOWL
40	Joe Defelice	2	HT
41	Joe Glynn	5	HOWL
42	Joe Kent	3	HOWL
43	Joe Murray	23	HOWL
44	Joe Saccomanno	10	HOWL
45	Joe Stupar	4	HT
46	John Adams	10	HOWL
47	John Balson	10	HOWL
48	John Forlino	5	???
49	Ken O'Hara	2	HOWL
50	Kevin "Lucky" Drake	5	HOWL
51	Kevin Chesney	2	HOWL
52	Lance Van Doren	1	???
53	Larry Bishov	2	VHORS
54	Lendell Peery	2	HT
55	Mark Frazin	20	HOWL
56	Mark Goodwin	5	HOWL
57	Marty Bauer	5	HT
58	Marty Milligan	10	HOWL
59	Michael Eckstein	6	HOWL
60	Mike King	2	HOWL
61	Mike Vitale	4	???
62	Neal Abramson	1	HOWL
63	Paul Morack	10	HOWL
64	Rick Fair	2	HOWL
65	Rick Vanelli	2	???
66	Rob Rose	1 HOWL
67	Roger Corrie	10	HOWL
68	Ronald Fields	3	HOWL
69	Russ Chadwell	25	HOWL
70	Russ Upton	4	HOWL
71	Scott Keck	2	HOWL
72	Sean Schweitzer	2	HOWL
73	Tom Baker	2	HOWL
74	Tom Balaban	6	???
75	Tom Christiansen	2	HT
76	Tom Nylen	2	VHORS
77	Tony Southern	10	HOWL
78	Vance Kinney	10	HOWL
79	Vern Doxtator	10	???
80	Willy Babcock	1	HOWL
Total Shares	821
Shares To Go	179

--

Regards,


Dennis Sieck
Recording Secretary for the "CEO BOB"
[email protected]


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Revision "H"*

This is Revision "H"

We have 80 Shareholders. We are 175 shares short of the goal of 1000 shares!


Here is the updated list as of 10AM, April 29th, 2009

The TJET FACTORY.................... 

We've had a lot of fun and stirred up tons of interest with the recent thread on both the Howl list and Hobbytalk. I want to take the TJET FACTORY idea to the next phase................... IT IS STILL HYPOTHETICAL and market research is ongoing. My Recording Secretary, Dennis, will carry on the Shares list with the following changes....... You can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. The purpose for this method is to better keep track of you all should this actually become a reality. Hey, you never know................

Here are some important facts and objectives I would like to state and accomplish in this phase of the operation.

1) The Tjet Factory will be a partnership. I have brought onboard my longtime friend and expert manufacturing specialist, Dan Esposito. Together Mr Esposito and I will see this venture thru PHASE II. I will be CEO and CFO and Mr. Esposito will be our COO. With our extensive knowledge of manufacturing via CAD design, development, injection molding, and Mechanical and Processs Engineering, Mr. Esposito and I feel we have the capabilities to see this project thru to production.

2) Our objective is to plan, design, develop, test, and manufacture the entire Thunderjet solid rivit 1963 rolling chassis in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

3) The chassis will be designed and assembled to the original tolerances and dimensions as drawn on Aurora's blueprints. Yes, I have or can obtain that vital information.

4) Parts, armature, magnets, etc may be offered later for seperate sale but the initial plan is a rolling functional chassis.

5) The initial investment of $50,000.00 for startup costs to get to production is still the goal. Your ROI (return on investment) is still finished product at cost to the extent of your investment. IE, you invest $500.00 and the chassis cost $5.00 to manufacture. You get 100 chassis for free.

To this end I want to start the Shares List for Phase II.

Bob Beers 100 shares
Dan Esposito 100 shares

Remember, you can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. Let's see where PHASE II takes us people, and thank you for all your support to this point.

CEOBOB


From the desk of the recording secretary.......

I have put all of this information into an Excel spreadsheet. This enables the count of shares to be added by a much smarter and infallible means than me. It also enables me to alphabetize all of the names entered at the click of a mouse. So if your name "disappears" from the bottom of the list, please look for it in it's appropriate alphabetical spot on the rest of the list, it will still be there. If it is not, let me know and I will fix it. This list will also enable CEO BOB and me in our efforts to find you, if we ever get to the magic number of "1000" shares, as the database will have your email address in it also. With just a click of the mouse we will be able to email the whole "T-Jet Factory Employee List". Also, I will be posting this list, minus emails, to this list and any others that are participating, once or twice per day! That will occur about 12PM & 6PM. For those of you that are reading this for the first time and are wondering what the heck is going on, I have uploaded a file to the HOWL list's home page. It is listed under "FILES" and is called The BJET Info! There should be a link here in this email somewhere that will take you to the home page.


If you want to be added to the list please email me directly, or post via the HOWL list. So I do not miss your post, please put the following in the subject line; Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - Updated List! We would also like to have your email address, so that we can contact you later if necessary, and the list/board which you frequent. We will not publish your email address to the list when we post the totals. Thanks much!

I need the email addresses for the following guy; No one at the moment! 
If there are question marks following your name, that means we need to know where you "hang out".

Shares are $50 each!

T-Jet Chassis Phase II List
#	NAME	SHARES	LIST
1	???	2	HT
2	Alan Van Doren	1	HOWL
3	Bob Beers - CEO	100	HOWL
4	Bob Marketos	4	HOWL
5	Bob Mauge	6	HOWL
6	Bob Raymond	10	HOWL
7	Brad Morgan	2	HOWL
8	Charlie Benson	20	HOWL
9	Chris DeAngelis	10	HOWL
10	Cliff Manley	2	HOWL
11	Curtis Adams	100	BAYHOGG
12	Dan Mueller	100	HOWL
13	Dan Esposito	100	???
14	Dave Huddle	4	HOWL
15	Dave Reese	2	HOWL
16	Dave Rock	5	HOWL
17	Dave Street	2	HT
18	Dave Terp	2	HOWL
19	David Martin	1	HOWL&HT
20	David Parker	10	HOWL
21	David Wilson	2	HOWL&HT
22	Dennis Sieck	10	HOWL
23	Doug Grey	2	HOWL
24	Edward Koshefsky	1	HT
25	Eric Diemer	4	HOWL
26	Gary Boyd	2	HOWL
27	Gene Hedden	4	HOWL
28	Geoff Drake	4	HOWL
29	George Cooley	2	HOWL
30	Greg Carpenter	2	HOWL
31	Gregory Sikora	5	HOWL
32	James Jordan	4	HOWL
33	Jason Pickerell	2	HT
34	Jeff Clemence	25	HOWL
35	Jeff Solarz	5	HOWL
36	Jerry Schmoyer	10	HOWL
37	Jim "Slot Pro" Nagy	10	HOWL
38	Jim Pande	2	HT
39	Jim Smith	2	HOWL
40	Joe Defelice	2	HT
41	Joe Glynn	5	HOWL
42	Joe Kent	3	HOWL
43	Joe Murray	23	HOWL
44	Joe Saccomanno	10	HOWL
45	Joe Stupar	4	HT
46	John Adams	10	HOWL
47	John Balson	10	HOWL
48	John Forlino	5	???
49	Ken O'Hara	2	HOWL
50	Kevin "Lucky" Drake	5	HOWL
51	Kevin Chesney	2	HOWL
52	Lance Van Doren	1	???
53	Larry Bishov	2	VHORS
54	Lendell Peery	2	HT
55	Mark Frazin	20	HOWL
56	Mark Goodwin	6	HOWL
57	Marty Bauer	5	HT
58	Marty Milligan	10	HOWL
59	Michael Eckstein	6	HOWL
60	Mike King	2	HOWL
61	Mike Vitale	4	???
62	Neal Abramson	1	HOWL
63	Paul Morack	10	HOWL
64	Rick Fair	2	HOWL
65	Rick Vanelli	2	???
66	Rob Rose	1	HOWL
67	Roger Corrie	10	HOWL
68	Ronald Fields	3	HOWL
69	Russ Chadwell	25	HOWL
70	Russ Upton	4	HOWL
71	Scott Keck	2	HOWL
72	Sean Schweitzer	2	HOWL
73	Tom Baker	2	HOWL
74	Tom Balaban	6	???
75	Tom Christiansen	2	HT
76	Tom Nylen	2	VHORS
77	Tony Southern	10	HOWL
78	Vance Kinney	10	HOWL
79	Vern Doxtator	10	???
80	Willy Babcock	1	HOWL
Total Shares - 825
Shares To Go- 175




--

Regards,


Dennis Sieck
Recording Secretary for the "CEO BOB"
[email protected]


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Revision "K"*

This is Revision "K"

We have 85 Shareholders. We are 139 shares short of the goal of 1000 shares!


Here is the updated list as of 10AM, April 30th, 2009

The TJET FACTORY.................... 

We've had a lot of fun and stirred up tons of interest with the recent thread on both the Howl list and Hobbytalk. I want to take the TJET FACTORY idea to the next phase................... IT IS STILL HYPOTHETICAL and market research is ongoing. My Recording Secretary, Dennis, will carry on the Shares list with the following changes....... You can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. The purpose for this method is to better keep track of you all should this actually become a reality. Hey, you never know................

Here are some important facts and objectives I would like to state and accomplish in this phase of the operation.

1) The Tjet Factory will be a partnership. I have brought onboard my longtime friend and expert manufacturing specialist, Dan Esposito. Together Mr Esposito and I will see this venture thru PHASE II. I will be CEO and CFO and Mr. Esposito will be our COO. With our extensive knowledge of manufacturing via CAD design, development, injection molding, and Mechanical and Processs Engineering, Mr. Esposito and I feel we have the capabilities to see this project thru to production.

2) Our objective is to plan, design, develop, test, and manufacture the entire Thunderjet solid rivit 1963 rolling chassis in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

3) The chassis will be designed and assembled to the original tolerances and dimensions as drawn on Aurora's blueprints. Yes, I have or can obtain that vital information.

4) Parts, armature, magnets, etc may be offered later for seperate sale but the initial plan is a rolling functional chassis.

5) The initial investment of $50,000.00 for startup costs to get to production is still the goal. Your ROI (return on investment) is still finished product at cost to the extent of your investment. IE, you invest $500.00 and the chassis cost $5.00 to manufacture. You get 100 chassis for free.

To this end I want to start the Shares List for Phase II.

Bob Beers 100 shares
Dan Esposito 100 shares

Remember, you can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. Let's see where PHASE II takes us people, and thank you for all your support to this point.

CEOBOB


From the desk of the recording secretary.......

I have put all of this information into an Excel spreadsheet. This enables the count of shares to be added by a much smarter and infallible means than me. It also enables me to alphabetize all of the names entered at the click of a mouse. So if your name "disappears" from the bottom of the list, please look for it in it's appropriate alphabetical spot on the rest of the list, it will still be there. If it is not, let me know and I will fix it. This list will also enable CEO BOB and me in our efforts to find you, if we ever get to the magic number of "1000" shares, as the database will have your email address in it also. With just a click of the mouse we will be able to email the whole "T-Jet Factory Employee List". Also, I will be posting this list, minus emails, to this list and any others that are participating, once or twice per day! That will occur about 12PM & 6PM. For those of you that are reading this for the first time and are wondering what the heck is going on, I have uploaded a file to the HOWL list's home page. It is listed under "FILES" and is called The BJET Info! There should be a link here in this email somewhere that will take you to the home page.


If you want to be added to the list please email me directly, or post via the HOWL list. So I do not miss your post, please put the following in the subject line; Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - Updated List! We would also like to have your email address, so that we can contact you later if necessary, and the list/board which you frequent. We will not publish your email address to the list when we post the totals. Thanks much!

I need the email addresses for the following guy; No one at the moment! 
If there are question marks following your name, that means we need to know where you "hang out".

Shares are $50 each!

T-Jet Chassis Phase II List
#	NAME	SHARES	LIST
1	???	2	HT
2	Alan Van Doren	1	HOWL
3	Bob Beers - CEO	100	HOWL
4	Bob Marketos	4	HOWL
5	Bob Mauge	6	HOWL
6	Bob Raymond	10	HOWL
7	Brad Morgan	4	HOWL
8	Brian Light	2	HT
9	Charlie Benson	20	HOWL
10	Chris DeAngelis	10	HOWL
11	Cliff Manley	2	HOWL
12	Curtis Adams	100	BAYHOGG
13	Dan Mueller	100	HOWL
14	Dan Esposito	100	???
15	Dana Hummel	10	HOWL
16	Dave Huddle	4	HOWL
17	Dave Reese	2	HOWL
18	Dave Rock	5	HOWL
19	Dave Street	2	HT
20	Dave Terp	2	HOWL
21	David Martin	1	HOWL&HT
22	David Parker	10	HOWL
23	David Wilson	2	HOWL&HT
24	Dennis Sieck	10	HOWL
25	Doug Grey	2	HOWL
26	Edward Koshefsky	1	HT
27	Eric Diemer	4	HOWL
28	Gary Boyd	2	HOWL
29	Gene Hedden	4	HOWL
30	Geoff Drake	4	HOWL
31	George Cooley	2	HOWL
32	Greg Carpenter	2	HOWL
33	Gregory Sikora	5	HOWL
34	James Jordan	4	HOWL
35	Jason Pickerell	2	HT
36	Jeff Clemence	25	HOWL
37	Jeff Solarz	5	HOWL
38	Jerry Schmoyer	10	HOWL
39	Jim "Slot Pro" Nagy	10	HOWL
40	Jim Pande	2	HT
41	Jim Smith	2	HOWL
42	Joe Defelice	2	HT
43	Joe Glynn	5	HOWL
44	Joe Kent	3	HOWL
45	Joe Murray	23	HOWL
46	Joe Saccomanno	10	HOWL
47	Joe Stupar	4	HT
48	John Adams	10	HOWL
49	John Balson	10	HOWL
50	John Forlino	5	???
51	Ken O'Hara	2	HOWL
52	Kevin "Lucky" Drake	5	HOWL
53	Kevin Chesney	2	HOWL
54	Lance Van Doren	1	???
55	Larry Bishov	2	VHORS
56	Lendell Peery	2	HT
57	Mark Bissell	4	HT
58	Mark Frazin	20	HOWL
59	Mark Goodwin	6	HOWL
60	Marty Bauer	5	HT
61	Marty Milligan	10	HOWL
62	Michael Eckstein	6	HOWL
63	Mike King	5	HT
64	Mike King (WA)	2	HOWL
65	Mike Vitale	4	???
66	Nate Hopkins	10	HOWL
67	Neal Abramson	1	HOWL
68	Paul Morack	10	HOWL
69	Rick Fair	5	HOWL
70	Rick Vanelli	2	???
71	Rob Rose	1	HOWL
72	Roger Corrie	10	HOWL
73	Ronald Fields	3	HOWL
74	Russ Chadwell	25	HOWL
75	Russ Upton	4	HOWL
76	Scott Keck	2	HOWL
77	Sean Schweitzer	2	HOWL
78	Tom Baker	2	HOWL
79	Tom Balaban	6	???
80	Tom Christiansen	2	HT
81	Tom Nylen	2	VHORS
82	Tony Southern	10	HOWL
83	Vance Kinney	10	HOWL
84	Vern Doxtator	10	???
85	Willy Babcock	1	HOWL
Total Shares - 861
Shares To Go - 139


--

Regards,


Dennis Sieck
Recording Secretary for the "CEO BOB"
[email protected]


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*B-Jet Plan Update*

T-Jet Lovers,

There has been a lively discussion on HOWL regarding the quality of B-Jet parts beside the chassis and top plate. Specifically, racers have been concerned about armature and magnet quality. Racers would like to avoid the Holy Grail hunt currently required for NOS T-Jets to find an armature that specs out consistently around 16 ohms. And they would like to avoid tossing the stock magnets for something more in keeping with the current AW magnets. Actually, these concerns affect anyone that actualy intends to run a B-Jet.

Bob Beers recently posted an answer to these concerns on HOWL. I took the liberty to quote his response here for those that may be interested.

Hutt




> "Chassifilanthropists,
> 
> The new chassis from the tjet factory will be:
> 
> ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> 14) Not produced if the above objectives can not be met.


Behold, the escape hatch.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

> 14) Not produced if the above objectives can not be met.





AfxToo said:


> Behold, the escape hatch.


Or, behold the comittment not to settle for an 85% solution. It has to be all the way or it isn't successful. If one sets that requirement from the begining, one is much more likely to achieve the requirement.

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Tut Tut Hutt, you are both right! The commitment to quality IS there, and I have no trouble believing that every effort will be made to achieve it. 

However, the way this is laid out with information provided to date, if difficulty or obstacles are encountered, there is not just an option, there is INCENTIVE to fold up shop. Everything learned, gained and purchased is retained by the "officers", nothing is owed to shareholders. No responsibility to investors beyond that point. Then, cool-off period, or time to think and plan, and at some point when the hurdles are worked out, maybe a new "investor" shows up with the means to close the deal. The project can be born anew, picking up where it left off - sans any binding pre-existing obligations at all.

Essentially what one is to buy is a coupon for x number of chassis, no cash value, not redeemable for other merchandise if the chassis aren't available. At this point in the unfolding drama, a gaping escape hatch. Caveat emptor is your line, I believe (and I am a huge Hutt fan).


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

See what happens when I change my signature motto? I forget the previous one. So much tequila and so few brain cells... But the surviving brain cells are really strong!

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:

¡Mas tequila por favor! ¡Si!

¡FELIZ CINCO de MAYO!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Everyone has a commitment to quality. But quality comes at a price. Where this exercise moves from vaporware to commitment is when you attach a dollar value to the requirements. Setting the technical bar high is commendable, but what is the max cost ceiling on this thing? Is an 85% solution acceptable at $10.00 retail? Crank it up to an 95% solution, but if doing so means a $25.00 retail, is it still viable? If there's an escape hatch for anything short of 100% solution, and if you're not imposing a cost ceiling, it probably ain't gonna fly because nothing short of perfection will be tolerated, and invoking the escape hatch clause will be too easy.

Let's talk fuzzy requirements: How do you measure "care and attention?" Let's talk uncontrollable requirements: How do you assure ahead of time that there will be 'high end hop-up components" later on? You have no control over what other people will do unless they are signed up to deliver ahead of time, before you start your production. Let talk QA: Who gets to pick the racing community members who are signing off on the samples? 

Please don't interpret my critique as criticism. This is all part of the process. Posing these sorts of questions up front is absolutely necessary. The sooner you start injecting cost factors into the equation the sooner you will start to understand the variables you are able to influence. The shortcomings that all of the current TJet clones present are mostly, if not entirely, tied to cost factors. Nobody sets out to slap wobbly wheels on their cars, or have inconsistent or grossly out of spec arm windings on their motors. Everyone goes in with a long list of must-haves. But until you attach a dollar value to it , and use financial clout to turn the required quality knobs ... it does not mean very much. 

So ... a modest proposal for Item 15. 

15) Maximum Acceptable Production Cost (per chassis): 
a. Fully Assembled at Factory = $?.?? : w/minimum order quantity = ?????
b. Kit Packaged at Factory = $?.?? : w/minimum order quantity = ?????

Filling in the dollar amounts is left as an exercise for the reader, or prospective investor.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

From a personal point of view, one of the neatest things to come out of Bob's "What if?" exercise is the lively discussion of the project. It has shown there is a lot of passion for the T-Jet. It has demonstrated that there is some common ground between full-on racers, more laid back home racers, and collectors. Most of all, it has generated some very thoughtful posts here on HT and on HOWL. 

This all makes me dream of a big lottery score so I could travel around the country and hang out with what have to be the coolest people on earth, slot heads! If the ground is a shaking in your hood, it isn't an earth quake. It's just the Hutt slithering over for a visit... :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

First tremor I feel I'm making a bee-line for the package store for a big bottle of Patron!! For you, Russ, I'll drink it with ya and put up with the after effects!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

If i had a job, i would go a share or two, as i have a soft spot for the old jets.

I must be growing old, liking the slower chassis to the you beaut super rocket fast cant see the car cause it is a blur chassis.

As soon as i have a job, i will get back to you on the number of shares.

Cheers

Andrij


----------

